# Murder at Tahiti Timeshare Las Vegas



## Fern Modena (Jun 2, 2007)

On Tuesday morning at about 2:20 AM a couple of tourists were beaten and robbed.  The beating was so severe that the man died the next day.  Note, this is the Tahiti Vacation Club on Tropicana near Decatur, not the new Tahiti Village.

You can read about  it here.

This is not normally a bad area, so it boggles the mind (although it could happen anywhere in any town I imagine).  The timeshare is located about a block and a half west of the Orleans Casino.  The main crimes here are people getting run over and killed while jaywalking.

Fern


----------



## Sandy (Jun 2, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> On Tuesday morning at about 2:20 AM a couple of tourists were beaten and robbed.  The beating was so severe that the man died the next day.  Note, this is the Tahiti Vacation Club on Tropicana near Decatur, not the new Tahiti Village.
> 
> You can read about  it here.
> 
> ...




How horribly sad.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 3, 2007)

*Sad Indeed*

................


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 3, 2007)

*Sad Indeed*

A stark reminder that you always need to be aware of your surroundings! LV is one of the most fun Cities in the U.S.  but even walking the strip, inside casinos, etc. there are "Bad Guys" waiting for you to let your guard down!   
Just having your Wallet/Purse lifted can turn a wonderful Fun Vacation into a nightmare. This poor Man was beaten to death during a petty theft!   

If staying off the beaten path, even if it's only a couple block walk, at night you should use the Resort Transportation or a Taxi. RT


----------

